# dynamische weboberflächen mit jsf?



## Guest (26. Sep 2008)

wenn mehrere parameter das aussehen meiner weboberfläche bestimmen sollen, ist JSF dann das richtige für mich?


----------



## L (26. Sep 2008)

Coole Frage 

Antwort: ja


----------



## maki (26. Sep 2008)

>> wenn mehrere parameter das aussehen meiner weboberfläche bestimmen sollen, ist JSF dann das richtige für mich?

Klar, genauso wie struts, JSP, Servlets aber auch PHP, Perl, etc. pp.


----------



## Guest (26. Sep 2008)

ok: habe folgende seite geschrieben als jsp:
allerdings sieht man keine eingabe felder....was fehlt???


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<anyxmlelement xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" />
<anyxmlelement xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" />
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Ausgabe Seite Flächeninhalt  berechnen</title>
</head>
<body>
	<f:view>
			<h:form id="inputForm">
				Ihre Eingabe war : <h:outputText value="#{Square.length}" />
				

				damit ist der Fl&cheninhalt <h:outputText value="#{Square.area}" />
			</h:form>
	
	</f:view>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## roben (26. Sep 2008)

Die Eingabefelder?


----------



## Guest (26. Sep 2008)

oh ich meinte diese datei:

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
	pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<anyxmlelement xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html" />
<anyxmlelement xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core" />
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Eingabe Seite zur Berechnung Flächeninhalt:</title>
</head>
<body>
	<f:view>
		<h3>
				Berechnung Flächeninhalt:
		</h3>	
		<h:form id="inputForm">
			Bitte Seitenl&nge eingeben:<h:inputText value="#{Square.length}" />

			<h:commandButton value="berechnen" action ="success" />
		</h:form>
	</f:view>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Guest (26. Sep 2008)

Zusatz:
ICh habe das Projekt per Ant auf den Tomcat 5.5 deployed. Braucht der Tomcat vllt zusätzlich irgendwelche jars?


----------



## roben (26. Sep 2008)

Ich kenne mich mit JSPs leider nicht allzu sehr aus, aber schau mal im resultierenden HTML-Code, ob da immer noch die <h:...>-Tags drin stehen.


----------



## Gast (26. Sep 2008)

jo tun sie


----------



## roben (26. Sep 2008)

Dann werden sie wohl nicht geparst. Allerdings kommt mir dieses anyxmlelement auch sehr spanisch vor. Setze die beiden namespace-definitionen mal in den html-Tag.


----------

